# TTFN



## Mark_J (May 6, 2002)

It is with a small tear :'( or two in my eye that I said goodbye to my TT yesterday, due to pending fatherhood.

The TT has been one hell of a car.....only a 180, but with smiles every mile we've vowed to have another in a few years time. Saying that, if it's not a V6 (if they ever make it into the dealerships)..then a 964 cabriolet may end up winning. 

The forum has been great fun and I'll never forget the 15 TT convoy last year......what a grin ;D

Caroline....the new owner...has promised to look after the Silver beauty...so if you see her looking dirty (the car) please be sure to tell Caroline off.

Both Wax Wizard, the TTOC and Forum have all had free plugs......so for now its


----------



## pgtt (May 7, 2002)

Real sorry to hear you sold the TT. Good luck with the baby wish you all the best
Phil


----------



## Mark_J (May 6, 2002)

Phil,

You've always had an uncanny ability to always answer my postings first....or there abouts.

Thoroughly enjoyed your company on the way back from Beauliea (never could spell the place) last year...M25 was a laugh, meeting up at the odd Cambs / Beds / Herts meeting(plus the other guys 'n; gals) and your various text messages.

Enjoy that Roadster and when I return we'll finally get to the bottom of this driving ability thing. 

Should mention that we're both looking forward to the sprog (slug as it's affectionately called).....but there's still a little hurt inside at the mo.........mind you I start stripping the GT tomorrow, so I've still got a car to tinker with.

Cheers M8  hope to see you in the future.


----------



## pgtt (May 7, 2002)

are you going to buy another car to replace the TT


----------



## Mark_J (May 6, 2002)

We've currently got a 525 BMW that H is running daily, I'm using public transport.....which touch wood is working very well.

Then there's the GT, the gold beast next to the old TT. We have plans to carry out a comprehensive resto on this and so after the nipper and 'err in doors' the GT will be focus of my attention.

You never know I may turn up to a meeting in it.


----------



## pgtt (May 7, 2002)

get down to a Kneesworth meet with the GT.
I'll still beat you in my TT


----------



## PaulS (Jun 15, 2002)

Good luck Mark with the new addition to the family, and the GT. If I make it to Billing this year, if I see you car there, I will come and say hello  I wonder if I'll see my old GS/E? Now I only have the TT. I saw a LHD TT at Billing last year, was it yours? Does the GT group have a web page?

Regards, Paul.


----------



## Mark_J (May 6, 2002)

Phil,

When's the kneesworth meeting? If it's a reasonable time scale a may very well take you up on the offer.

Hi Paul,

'Yes' it was my TT and I was the sad person chamoising it down each morning and preparing it with Swissol. ;D

I don't know if the GT will get done for Billing, but you'll have a 100% garantee that I'll be there on the GT stand talking to passers by and educating them on this wonderful little car. Saying that my GT won't be there doesn't worry me as I could also wager that at least 3 of the other GT's there will have been mine at some point in the last few years.

If you're there this year be sure to show yourself, it would be nice to put a face to the name.......you never know I may even turn up with a GS as I've found one near my house that is crying out for a little TLC.....what a great Tow Car combination that would be.

As for our site, we do have one. It's not as big as the TTOC, but then again we only have 65 members. Our site is www.opelgt.org.uk


----------



## Love_iTT (Aug 18, 2002)

Mark, all the very best to you and your family and future sprogett, sorry to hear that the TT is going although I shall be relieved that I won't have to keep looking to see if your nuts are cleaner than mine now ;D

All the best m8

Graham


----------



## Mark_J (May 6, 2002)

Graham,

Thanks for your kind message.

Prior to selling saying goodbye to the TT I did give her one almighty clean, to the point that the arch liners were so clean I threatened to eat my dinner from them......something I'm sure'd have been proud of 

Despite this I think you baby would still have had that little something else.....that's one georgeous TT.

Best wishes and may your reign as cleanest TT continue.


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

I know she'll look after it, Mark.... and you have my personal guarantee she'll regret it if she doesn't 

Best of luck with the sprog, but rest assured the car has gone to a great home!!


----------

